# COMMISARY OR KITCHEN FOR RENT-CHARLOTTE, NC ?



## madgreeknc (Oct 10, 2012)

I am looking for someone to rent us a commercial kitchen or commisary space ASAP? It does not have to be exclusive - we can share space and or times. Anywhere in greater Charlotte or Lake Norman area.

PM details or for email/telephone number

10/10/12


----------

